# Tuggers v Luggers



## jb6981 (Jan 8, 2006)

Are 'Tuggers' less intelligent than 'Luggers'? See here 



 [Click on arrow at bottom left of video to start.


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

a Ferrari would have got it out first time 

more BHP = more power = faster exit and there would have been no need to reverse up!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Tezmcd said:


> a Ferrari would have got it out first time
> 
> more BHP = more power = faster exit and there would have been no need to reverse up!


Not really - ever tried towing with a Honda Fireblade?

You need torque to tow not BHP.

As somebody once said somewhere else "BHP is how fast you hit the wall - Torque is how far you take the wall with you."


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

I would love to see a fireblade - or any bike going down the road with a caravan on the back - that would make a classic video!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Tezmcd said:


> I would love to see a fireblade - or any bike going down the road with a caravan on the back - that would make a classic video!


I doubt it would manage it with a standard clutch................. :lol:


----------

